# How old and who made this



## redd66 (Jan 28, 2021)

Anybody know anything about this


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2021)

If it`s not a reproduction, it would be an effigy. That full groove polished ax is nice.


----------



## redd66 (Jan 28, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> If it`s not a reproduction, it would be an effigy. That full groove polished ax is nice.


Got a bunch of stuff I would like some opinions on.


----------



## redd66 (Jan 28, 2021)

Who would have made this


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2021)

redd66 said:


> Who would have made thisView attachment 1062989




I`m no good on pottery, but that pot looks like some of the older, sand tempered stuff.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 28, 2021)

You have the best collection of stuff I've seen in a long time. Post more pics of all of it if you can. What region did this come from?


----------



## redd66 (Jan 28, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> You have the best collection of stuff I've seen in a long time. Post more pics of all of it if you can. What region did this come from?


Middle Georgia river bottoms


----------



## redd66 (Jan 28, 2021)

Any info on these


----------



## redd66 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## redd66 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## redd66 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## redd66 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## redd66 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## redd66 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## redd66 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## redd66 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## redd66 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## redd66 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 28, 2021)

Those are some really nice celts and full-grooved axes, and of course the pipes and pottery and gorgets. Looks like somebody opened a couple of mounds back in the day, I'd say some of that stuff was grave goods. A lot of really nice points dating from the very early Archaic to the Mississippian eras. A good mix of materials, too. A lot of the points are made from Ridge and Valley chert from eastern/central TN. That point in #17 appears to be made of hornstone from KY or IN.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2021)

Post #12, second point up from the bottom right. That material looks a lot like Dover chert. I agree with the Hillbilly, that corner notch does look like Hornstone. You have some interesting points there.


----------



## redd66 (Jan 28, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Those are some really nice celts and full-grooved axes, and of course the pipes and pottery and gorgets. Looks like somebody opened a couple of mounds back in the day, I'd say some of that stuff was grave goods. A lot of really nice points dating from the very early Archaic to the Mississippian eras. A good mix of materials, too. A lot of the points are made from Ridge and Valley chert from eastern/central TN. That point in #17 appears to be made of hornstone from KY or IN.


How old are the pots


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 28, 2021)

redd66 said:


> How old are the pots


I don't know much at all about pottery styles, you'll have to ask someone who knows more than I do about them. But pottery in general along with the bow and arrow, and maize agriculture appeared in the southeast during the early Woodland period, around 1,000 BC or so.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 28, 2021)

redd66 said:


> Any info on theseView attachment 1062990



Soapstone pipe  where a reed stem would have been used as the mouthpiece, and that's a huge one, probably ceremonial. Or not.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 28, 2021)

I’ll ask one of our professors at our Native American center. He is an Archeologists also. We had Catawba’s around here, they were pottery makers....so he is up on all things pottery. It will take me a few days to catch him.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 28, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Ridge and Valley chert .



That's the orange and slate colored chert right?


----------



## redd66 (Jan 28, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I’ll ask one of our professors at our Native American center. He is an Archeologists also. We had Catawba’s around here, they were pottery makers....so he is up on all things pottery. It will take me a few days to catch him.


Thanks


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 28, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> That's the orange and slate colored chert right?


No, the shiny black, black and white mixed, and probably some of the dark gray stuff. The orange stuff is probably heat-treated Coastal Plains chert.


----------



## Sixes (Jan 28, 2021)

I saw an effigy that was found locally, I was with the guy when he found it, I also saw a couple of other pieces from the same spot that were like "doodles", worked but not into anything in particular.

I was also with the same guy when he picked up a stone elbow pipe similar to the one you have, I was happy for him and sad for me, I picked a spot and walked to it and he picked another one and found the pipe.  I did return the favor a few years later when we split up and I found a killer celt.


Are these your finds or some handed down?  The fact that you have a lot of quartz in there makes me think its above middle GA.

Great finds and post some more pics


----------



## Sixes (Jan 28, 2021)

I like those gamestones too, we call them checkers around here


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Jan 28, 2021)

Is that suppose to be a turtle in the first pic ?


----------



## redd66 (Jan 28, 2021)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> Is that suppose to be a turtle in the first pic ?[/QUOT
> NCHB says it’s a beaver. I always thought it was a turtle but the more I look at it the more I think hillbilly is right


----------



## redd66 (Jan 28, 2021)

Sixes said:


> I saw an effigy that was found locally, I was with the guy when he found it, I also saw a couple of other pieces from the same spot that were like "doodles", worked but not into anything in particular.
> 
> I was also with the same guy when he picked up a stone elbow pipe similar to the one you have, I was happy for him and sad for me, I picked a spot and walked to it and he picked another one and found the pipe.  I did return the favor a few years later when we split up and I found a killer celt.
> 
> ...


Handed down


----------



## Redbow (Jan 29, 2021)

You have some treasures there, good stuff.


----------



## doublebarrel (Jan 30, 2021)

What a collection! BB


----------



## oppthepop (Feb 1, 2021)

Incredible collection to say the least!!!


----------



## Para Bellum (Feb 1, 2021)

Dang. That’s impressive.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2021)

Great collection, thanks for posting.


----------

